# Badging improvement & Personalization



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Maybe its just a play for more profit, but I felt like I had to swap out the gold bow-ties for black ones. That's why they sell them on the GM Accessories website, I guess. So I dropped $110 into GM's pocket since the gold bow-ties left me cold on my black 2018 Cruise RS Premier.

Also, while the RS package on the 19's replaced the "Premier" hatch badge with an "RS," on '18's there was no RS-ness on the hatch. For $35, GM part number 42623569 is the badge on the 19's, which we added on the left side next to the "Cruze" rather than pulling off the "Premier."

Finally, in something of a homage to my traded-in '08 Astra XR two-door, which had a version of these stickers on the rear glass, the local Fastsigns made some vinyl badges for either side of my rear plate. Given the spill-over from the lighting above, they are kind-of illuminated.

Illinois is a front-plate state and by parking on a Chicago city street last night, it took only two weeks of ownership to get my first "improper display" ticket for $60. The car came without a bracket installed and I asked the dealer to let me install it. Which I might wind up doing sooner than I'd like.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

MarcMag said:


> Maybe its just a play for more profit, but I felt like I had to swap out the gold bow-ties for black ones. That's why they sell them on the GM Accessories website, I guess. So I dropped $110 into GM's pocket since the gold bow-ties left me cold on my black 2018 Cruise RS Premier.
> 
> Also, while the RS package on the 19's replaced the "Premier" hatch badge with an "RS," on '18's there was no RS-ness on the hatch. For $35, GM part number 42623569 is the badge on the 19's, which we added on the left side next to the "Cruze" rather than pulling off the "Premier."
> 
> ...


I approve of the "RS" badge placement and may steal that for my own hatchback. Tasteful!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I had the same idea, bought 84005310 (Camaro RS trunk badge, red)
I wonder if yours is larger.





Shop For Parts By Year | GM Outlet







www.gmoutletparts.com


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Here's the RS badge, measured. I've thought about buying the red on black "CRUZE," but I think now think not, given the RS is red on chrome. Note GM parts shipments are disrupted due to the current job action.


----------



## ZL1420 (Sep 8, 2019)

MarcMag said:


> Maybe its just a play for more profit, but I felt like I had to swap out the gold bow-ties for black ones. That's why they sell them on the GM Accessories website, I guess. So I dropped $110 into GM's pocket since the gold bow-ties left me cold on my black 2018 Cruise RS Premier.
> 
> Also, while the RS package on the 19's replaced the "Premier" hatch badge with an "RS," on '18's there was no RS-ness on the hatch. For $35, GM part number 42623569 is the badge on the 19's, which we added on the left side next to the "Cruze" rather than pulling off the "Premier."
> 
> ...


I have a sedan version RS for a daily, and also live in IL, I like the look without the front plate, but didn’t want the chance from driving from western burbs to downtown everyday, from dodging bullets on the tollways, I didn’t want to dodge state troopers too. I have a ZL1 and run without the plate, I always just say “I’m waiting on Amazon to ship out a relocation bracket because there’s 11 radiators/coolers and can’t chance overheating” so far that’s worked


----------

